# Programming and Interrogation



## NESmith (Feb 4, 2011)

I am really new at coding for an EP specialist and I have a couple of question that was told to the provider by an outside source. Is it appropriate to bill for the professional component for programming (93279-93284) or for interrogation and analysis (93288-93289) the day after an ICD or pacer is inserted at the hospital. And what is a transseptal puncture during an EP study. Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't speak for the 2nd question because I don't code an EP.

I will say for the pacemaker checks, though, you can bill the professional components of these codes when checking the following day as pacemaker/device checks aren't included in the global period. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Misty Dawn (Feb 4, 2011)

You should use the peri/post procdural codes. 

93286  Peri-procedural device evaluation and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure, or test with physician analysis, review and report; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system
93287  Peri-procedural device evaluation and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure, or test with physician analysis, review and report; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator

For examples and answers to peri/post codes please see doc: http://www.bostonscientific.com/car...010/CRM5-1754-FAQ-Device-Monitoring-Codes.pdf


----------



## NESmith (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank You so much for your reply, but i need to ask another question. Do you still use the peri-procedural codes at the time of implant (Pacemaker/ICD) or would you use programming? I am being told so many different things. Help


----------



## NESmith (Feb 16, 2011)

Any answer on my question would greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## OliviaPrice (Feb 17, 2011)

We use the programming codes the day following the implant.  It is my understanding that the peri-procedural codes are to be used when the device has already been implanted and the device has to be adjusted pre/post a procedure to accomodate that procedure.


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am really new at coding for an EP specialist and I have a couple of question that was told to the provider by an outside source. Is it appropriate to bill for the professional component for programming (93279-93284) or for interrogation and analysis (93288-93289) the day after an ICD or pacer is inserted at the hospital. *And what is a transseptal puncture during an EP study. Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks[/quote]*

To answer your second question.....transseptal puncture is done during an EP Study and/or ablation for atrial fibrillation.   The Dr enters the left atrium/ventricle through the septum for pacing, recording and/or ablation; however there isnt a separate CPT code to describe the transseptal puncture. 

93527 is combined rt & left heart cath w/transseptal puncture but medical necessity has to be documented to warrent doing a rt heart cath @ the time of the EP Study or ablation.   In most cases I have reviewed, a rt heart cath is rarely done.  I would be happy to email you some reading material about transseptal puncture.  Here is my email address:
valenzd1@sutterhealth.org

I hope this has made sense.

Dolores CCC, CPC


----------

